# Want to say thanks to all UCLA FANS



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey thanks guys for that great game today. Im glad people can now see USC for what they are. Maybe some day we can get a college playoff system that works.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

One of the best games I've watched. Cowan's single-handed running drive for a touchdown was great. Funny to watch all the Trojans watch helplessly hahahah. AND WHO CAN FORGET MCNEAL'S INTERCEPTION?! Awww yeah. Hopefully the bowl games this year will be just as good as the ones last year.

PROUD TO BE A BRUIN BABYYYY!

Sorry Trojans, maybe next time


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

snowhillbilly said:


> Im glad people can now see USC for what they are.


Too many people hail USC as the second coming of Christ. The writers are way too attached to USC's butt to let them go. Get over it, USC isn't THAT good. Nothing against USC but people raise them above all other teams for no reason other than they are USC.

The OSU vs Michigan rematch is looking very possible......


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

It should be OSU vs Florida for the national title


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Well its going to be Florida, but I dont know how you pick FL. Fl almost lost to TN and I think there loss is to LSU. If you ask me LSU is the strongest team for them to PLAy. 
Also in my opinion why cant boise get there shot at a tittle. BCS please give us a real playoff system now LOL.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Florida doesn't stand a snowballs chance in hell.

Well maybe.....if Tressel and the rest of the coaching staff is suspended or something.


----------

